

Need a pronounceable random n-character string? - nsfmc
http://www.random-string.com/

======
fizzfur
I can probably get my brain to generate one faster than visiting a web page :)
.... but here's something similar in python:

    
    
        import string
        import random
        
        def random_pronoucable(minpairs=8,maxpairs=10):
        	consonants='bcdfghjklmnpqrstvwxyz'
        	vowels='aeiou'
        	password=''
        	for x in range(1,random.randint(int(minpairs),int(maxpairs))):
        		password += consonants[random.randint(1,len(consonants)-1)] + vowels[random.randint(1,len(vowels)-1)]
        	return password

